# A bit of a tricky one



## Tumnus (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi everyone 
Please I've been trying to track down a piece of music which I heard on Classic FM many years ago(probably about 12 years I guess). I taped it at the time and then later on lost the tape(I think it was when our car was written off and towed away). Anyway to me it sounded similar in feel to the Basse dance in Warlocks capriol suite, quite energetic and with a string arrangement. It sounded quite English to me, but I don't think it was by Holst, or Vaughan Williams, or Respighi's Ancient Airs And Dances. It's not a lot to go on I know, but any ides or suggestions would be very gratefully received. Kindest Regards Tumnus


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli 
or
Little Music for Strings

by Michael Tippett?


----------



## Tumnus (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions.
I like the "theme of Corelli" piece, but no i'm afraid it was neither of these pieces. "Sounds quite English", might be a bit misleading. It was about 6 minutes long and a bit more straight forward, not as emotionally charged, or as modern as those pieces. Maybe it had horns in it. lol, oh dear my memory is pretty bad when it comes to that long ago. I'd know it if I heard it again though. I'll keep looking.
Sorry just realized that I shouldn't have posted this in "Classical Music Discussion". Whoops


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

Try Frank Bridge's "Sir Roger de Coverley" (~4'30"); Britten and the ECO [Decca] made a fine recording of the string orchestra arrangement.


----------



## Tumnus (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you Dirge
I like that, but alas not the one


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Parry - Lady Radnor suite?


----------



## Tumnus (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks again Art rock
I'd not heard of parry before I really like that piece and looked at some others, it's the sort of thing , but no, not what I was looking for. Discovering some great music though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There are few pieces like your description that use more modern orchestra but ancient sounding themes. I love that style.

How about Benjamin Britten's Courtly Dances from Gloriana? Sadly I am unable to find a decent (original) orchestral version, but here someone has transcribed it back into early music period instruments.


----------



## Tumnus (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Weston
I really like that a lot! found an orchestral version on Youtube




 Not the piece I was looking for though.


----------



## Picander (May 8, 2013)

Edvard Grieg's Holberg Suite?:


----------



## Tumnus (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Picander
Another great piece i'm not familiar with. Not the one i'm afraid.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Tricky one indeed. Holberg Suite was my next guess.

We should read the question more carefully. String arrangement. To me that sounds like one of Mendelssohns' string symphonies which have a kind of baroque or early music feel -- most of them, at least to me, But there are 12 of them!

Here is the first: String Symphony No. 1 in C major

We're having fun guessing anyway.


----------



## Tumnus (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion Weston
I'll listen to them all today.


----------



## Tumnus (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Weston. Enjoyed listening to the Mendelssohn Symphonies, but the piece was not amongst them. I'll keep looking. Thanks for all the suggestions everyone


----------

